# Free online course on horse care



## GoldenHours (17 March 2015)

Thought this might be of use to some of you guys. Coursera courses are excellent. Starts this week but study is flexible.  (Apologies if this has been posted already!) https://www.coursera.org/course/thehorsecourse


----------



## Ormsweird (17 March 2015)

Giving it a go! Was about to try and start a BHS 1, but just landed the job of my dreams with variable hours so this will have to fill my horsey hours instead. Thanks!


----------



## Equi (17 March 2015)

i think im signed up im not sure.


----------



## applecart14 (17 March 2015)

The University of Edinburgh has one on Equine Nutrition too https://www.coursera.org/courses?languages=en&query=horses

Thanks GH


----------



## ZoeLou (18 March 2015)

Just signed up! Thank you


----------



## iaej (18 March 2015)

Thanks, signed up yesterday and have already completed week 1


----------



## Ormsweird (20 May 2015)

Just got my result this morning after completing the course:

Distinction!


----------



## GoldenHours (20 May 2015)

Well done!!!! )))


----------

